# Looking for 3/4 bands



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys, this is slightly OT (should be in WTB , but that board doesn't get a lot of traffic).

Anyone have any reccomendations for where to get fully made-up , pouched 3/4 bands in regular and butterfly lengths ?

I got a RH from Wingshooter in January, and have thrashed it all year, and *finally* the bands are starting to show some wear and need replacing, and I'd much rather get some that have been made by pro's rather than struggle thru cutting and tying them myself.

If yr in that line of side business please PM me if you'd prefer.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man you got a lot of life out of those bands!!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Brother if it weren't for my job and my Mrs , I'd've worn them out much quicker!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tie your own . It's well worth it . They don't have to be as perfect as you think . Mine aren't .


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Allright Forks, you've convinced me. Cutting kit ordered.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you want flat bands that just last and last and last (and I mean upward of 2000 shots) order the LB2000 bands from TexShooter. Great for survival bag or longer hunting trips.

If you want theraband gold, cut & tie your own.

My 2 cents, for what they're worth


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

what is so awesome about his bands?? im so interested now.


----------

